# pulling home



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

I am working with a pup, 10 weeks old. I take him for walks and work on my clicker training (and boy do I need a lot of work!!!) He's teaching me a lot.
When we leave the house first he does his business and we start our walk. He is usually behind me and I coax him next to me and ahead of me with treats. He is getting more bold and I can work on his heeling a little bit. 
When it's time to head home, he is gung-ho he is always ahead of me at the end of the leash sometimes a little nervous looking but not always. I was wondering if this was a bad sign of a dogs nerves or is it a puppy thing. I don't want to nurture anxiety. 
Any advise?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

At 10 weeks I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I've never had a dog not do it. 

I capitalize on it and imprint the "go home" command. I've had that cue save my dogs' lives more than once. I live next to a busy highway and the dogs were running straight for it. I shouted "go home" and they spun around and ran to my front porch and stayed there while I recovered and came to them.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Obviously the dog is a complete shitter and must be removed from the planet. #-o #-o #-o


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

We had a Golden in the neighbourhood who was like this. She's improved and is a happy dog - but nothing more is required from her than going for walks.

My Fila and my first GSD were more inclined to stay at home at 7-8 weeks but at 10 weeks??

I've got some old videos of Barbara Woodhouse and she takes over a JRT who would not come out of the garden, but not with biscuits. This resolute old girl yanked him through the gate but the pup finally learned to enjoy going out.


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks. I've always gotten dogs at 6 to 8 months old from the pound so they are off the wall energy & out going. A young puppy just getting his confidence and less energy is a little new to me.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Honestly, ten weeks there is a lot of growing, so WHEN you decide to take him for a walk is a big factor. Could be he is just wiped out.

I also do not worry what the stupid dog thinks, I just go around the block or whatever, and they follow. Some lag behind at first, but when they see they will be left behind, they usually figure it out. If they don't, then they are gone. I only have so much tolerance for sissy dogs. Not like there are Dragons waiting at the gate.


----------

